# Lake Erie Catfishing



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone doing any good for Mr.Whiskers around the Big Pond? Really got into em last June 1st.Some hogs on pieces of nightcrawlers in 2' of water! Gonna be sunday with Mom.Would love to see her try and tackle some of these brutes...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw a lady with an 8# channel she got it at wendy park. where do you usually fish for them? i'd love to get into some lake cats!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I hear Sandusky Bay holds a few hogs


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Iwas up around Marbelhead two years ago and came a cross two women from Kentucky, who had some real nice channel cat's, they got fishing right at the light house there.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

bayview bridge area, sandusky bay


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Avon Lake pier, Sandusky bay, and the mouth of the Black River all come to mind. Ive got alot of eaters off of A.L. pier. (2-5 pounds).


----------

